# Acne and thyroid disease



## jloh (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all and Happy 2010!!
I have recently been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and have finally put all of the symtoms together. Anyway, I went to the dermatologist today and my adult acne has increased. He said there was no connection between thyroid problems and acne. Is this true? I have read other sites and there is a connection. I am now on a low dose antiobiotic to help with the breakouts, mostly around my hairline and neck, does this have any effect on the thyroid?
Thanks I will post new bloodwork numbers soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jloh said:


> Hi all and Happy 2010!!
> I have recently been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and have finally put all of the symtoms together. Anyway, I went to the dermatologist today and my adult acne has increased. He said there was no connection between thyroid problems and acne. Is this true? I have read other sites and there is a connection. I am now on a low dose antiobiotic to help with the breakouts, mostly around my hairline and neck, does this have any effect on the thyroid?
> Thanks I will post new bloodwork numbers soon.


That is so untrue it is not funny. For the most part, Acne is a hormonal problem usually associated w/ androgens. The thyroid puts out it's own hormones and when the body is not getting the correct amount, the other hormones start to go nuttso! It's called the Cascade Effect.

You could put thyroid/androgens in your search engind and pull up hundreds of articles if you want to. Please let us know what you turn up. I am sure it would help others as well.


----------



## aldredheron (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, i am 35 years old and i have had hypothyroidism since i've been 12. i am on synthroid 88mcg. I also have acne and have had it since i was a teen. i can't seem to get it to clear up and i have dry patches of skin on my arms. i have had my doc check my thyroid again and again, because i just don't feel right and my skin in a wreck. he keeps telling me my thyroid is in normal limits with the meds i'm on. so next i think i'll have him check other homorne levels, maybe something there is screwed up??? i'll let ya know what i find out.


----------

